# Same good ideas- precautions to have



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://autos.yahoo.com/news/5-tools-you-should-keep-in-your-car-221436695.html


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Writers that write about stuff they know nothing about.

The life hammer is useless in the trunk so where do you carry it in the glove box? In an accident you won't be able to get to it. We carried something similar to this on the volunteer fire dept I was on for 20 years. We went out on car accidents 2 times a month and we never needed the tool.

The Kobalt wrench maybe OK but they are crap. 

The battery charger is a good way to waste your money? If this is a big concern then carry a spare battery in the trunk in a marine box. 

The Recovery strap is good.

I carry a Leatherman in my tool box but have never needed it in 40 years.

What every one should carry is a 12 volt air compressor. I have one in each vehicle and have used all of them.

Carry an air horn.

Carry a cell phone with a 12v plug in cord. BTW most car accidents we went to the driver could not find their call phone because they get thrown out of the car or out of reach. I carry my cell phone in my front pants pocket, never in the pocket on my shirt.

Carry emergency water and food.

Carry the clothes you would need if you had to walk home.

Carry an emergency sleeping bag.

Carry a candle for heat.

There are a few more but dinner is ready.


----------

